# Tempra paint on fabric



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

For my soon to be 4 year old grandson's birthday I made him a teepee out of a canvas painter's cloth. I used the pattern by Sew Baby. I was thinking of also giving him some tempra paints so he could paint it up the way he wants. I know tempra is water soluble and will wash out but I'm pretty sure they won't wash the teepee. Do you think tempra on fabric would work?
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

yes it will work.

if you want something that won't wash out, use the cheap acrylic paints with a .... drat can't remember what it is called! it is a 'fabric medium'. You mix it in with the paint and it stays on the fabric.

on second thought.. having it wash out might be cool, he can repaint it!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Tempura will probably flake off over time. Also if water got spilled on the teepee the paint might run down to the carpet.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Pink_Carnation said:


> Tempura will probably flake off over time. Also if water got spilled on the teepee the paint might run down to the carpet.


Oh, hadn't thought of it running onto the carpet. Maybe I should go with Westbrook's idea and add fabric medium to acrylic paints. To tell you the truth I want to paint it. I think it would be fun!
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

hummmmmmmmm....

do I sense a fabric artist about to emerge? 

there is fabric paints you can get from Micheal's as well as Joann Fabrics. though they make the fabric stiff, they are permanent and washable.

These paints/dyes are bright and pretty. For water colors use rit dye.

fabric painting and dying is so much fun!

there are pens that have dye in them... 

http://www.dharmatrading.com/

I hand paint fabric and just have a blast!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

westbrook said:


> hummmmmmmmm....
> 
> do I sense a fabric artist about to emerge?
> 
> ...



Well....I have tried my hand at dyeing. And really like it. I made my sister a queen sized quilt out of all my own hand dyed fabric. 
I had planned a trip to Michaels so will look at their fabric paints. I bought fabric crayons ages ago that I have never tried, maybe it's time to drag them out and see how they would work.
Would love to see some your hand painted fabric.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Karen,

I gotta learn how to use my camera..... look, my vcr still says 12:00 <blink> 12:00 <blink> *shrug*

while we are talking about painting and dying fabric.... there is also stamping fabric!

I made a wearable art jacket for a show, it was asian in style. I dyed a strip of fabric to match a color in my quilted piece and them using chinese stamps, stamped across the dyed strip.

When ever I do a wearable art piece, I try to add a hand dyed and painted or stamped piece into it.


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

If you are using acrylic paints you do NOT have to add fabric medium that is simply overkill. Once the paint is good and dry have his parents heat set it with an iron on the cotton setting and you will be good to go. 

I paint a lot of fabric. If you are looking for non-toxic acrylic paints designed for fabrics then the Setacolor paints are the way to go. Michaels and some JoAnn's stores carry these in small and large bottles and in a large variety of colors.

Kimberly


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Kimberly, thanks for the info on the setacolor paints. We have a brand new Michaels not far from us and I'm still in the scoping out stage. Still not sure of what all they carry but will look for the paints.

Westbrook, wished you lived close to me. I'd love to see your work, watch you create and pick your brain. If you ever figure out the picture thing, I hope you'll post some of your work!

karen


----------

